# Red Cherry Shrimp Care?



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I got 5 red cherry shrimp (for free but that's unrelated). Do I need to put iodine in with them weekly? What other stuff do I need to know?


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

I am not a cherry shrimp expert, but I have read liquid iodine is not required if foods like algae wafers and invertebrate foods are fed. I have also heard that they can be pretty decent algae eaters. I think they require pretty basic care, so keep good water quality and I think you will be fine. Once again, I am not an expert, so correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can feed them sera shrimp food. It is important to avoid food with copper. They also eat Xtreme cichlid peewee pellets. It is funny to see them lifting something so large compared to their size.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have algae tabs. Anyways, one of them became food to one of my fish. IDK how.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

add flat rocks they can hide under.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have driftwood. I don't really have rocks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

piece of slate or small round stones. Something a shrimp can fit under where fish can't follow. W/o some sort of retreat, I'd expect them to be eaten limb by limb.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

They're still alive.


----------

